# Three tourists drown in Red Sea



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

*Three tourists drown in Red Sea after submarine collides with coral reef*
Three tourists have drowned in the Red Sea after a tourist submarine collided with a coral reef, shattering its glass windows. 
A German couple and their child died in the accident off the resort town of Hurghada.

Thirteen other tourists of different nationalities were rescued.

Egyptian state television said a preliminary tourism police investigation found that the submarine had collided with a coral reef, shattering a glass partition and filling the vessel with water.

Four of the rescued tourists were taken to hospital, state television reported.

Submarine excursions allow tourists to see coral formations and exotic fish without having to snorkel or dive. 





Another nail in the tourism coffin.....shark attacks, revolutions, bombings now this, how much more can the industry take?
Sad day.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yikes! Was that the Yellow Submarine? I went on that.


So tragic.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I can't find the fb post from the tour rep, but no, wasn't Sindbad Yellow submarine.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

my husband said he heard conflicting news: it was either a submarine or a big "glassboat".


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

GM1 said:


> my husband said he heard conflicting news: it was either a submarine or a big "glassboat".


According to the Daily Telegraph it was a submarine.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> According to the Daily Telegraph it was a submarine.


submarines are so different to glass hulled boats.

We went on the Yellow boat last year and may be going on the next couple of weeks

So sad


----------

